# Tax advice



## Stedman (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi,

I'm moving soon to work in Istanbul. Does anyone have the email address or contact details of a good tax advisor in Istanbul I can pay for a consultancy ? Many thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Are you looking for help with British taxes, Turkish taxes, or both? You might also check the Expat Tax section here on the forums. If you're looking for help on British taxes, many folks just use someone back in Britain and exchange the necessary documents via post or e-mail.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Stedman (Jul 13, 2015)

Bevdeforges said:


> Are you looking for help with British taxes, Turkish taxes, or both? You might also check the Expat Tax section here on the forums. If you're looking for help on British taxes, many folks just use someone back in Britain and exchange the necessary documents via post or e-mail.
> Cheers,
> Bev


No. Moving to Istanbul so need a local tax advisor, a tax advisor preferably in Istanbul.


----------

